# Going the Distance



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

In an effort to educate US anglers on the benefits of long distance fishing, Capital Longcaster is happy to announce our long distance surfcasting clinic for people that fish. Following the success of the 2002 “Extreme Casting Clinic”, anglers nationwide have requested a clinic that covers practical pier and surf fishing techniques. As you increase your distance you’ll increase your effective fishing zone and you’ll catch more fish. You’ll learn everything that you need to reach out and touch the big ones including gear selection, surf and pier fishing techniques, the use of long range fishing rigs and more. If you want to catch more fish and learn from an internationally acclaimed world champion instructor, do not miss the 2003 “Going the Distance” fishing clinic. Nearly everyone is capable of catching fish at 400, 500 or even 600 feet; this long distance fishing clinic will show you how. 

Surf Fishing and Casting Seminar


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Are women and newbies welcome?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Is this clinic....*

Primarily for fishing or is there also going to be distance (tourney) casting taught by peter and led??? I would love the opportunity for some one on one with peter.

Tommy


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "aero993",

For the price of admission, everyone is welcome!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

HI All,

I’ve received so many direct emails about the best rod and reel to bring to the clinic; I decided to answer it here. If you do not own a long distance rod, you should bring a rod that is 12 feet long. Bring a rod that can safely cast 5 ounces. It is a clinic designed for anglers that use everyday gear in real world situations. You should feel free to bring the reel of your choice. If you bring a conventional reel, please increase the braking power. Add heavy oil, more brake, or more magnets as required to tame the reel. I use 20/50 motor oil for general fishing in my baitcasters. 

And, for the pendulum tournament casters that ask why they should attend a clinic for anglers the answer is very simple. The ground cast is the foundation of all swinging styles. Any flaws in your ground cast are magnified in your pendulum. If you are an average healthy and young male tournament caster that can not cast 600-650 feet with a ground cast, you should consider this clinic.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

"GOING THE DISTANCE" Long distance fishing and casting clinic.
9th & 10th August 2003 – Newcastle, DE

Saturday August 9th
08:00	Check-in
08:30	Safety check for shock leader, knots etc
09:00	Neil demonstrates basic off ground cast
09:30	All students make individual casts, Neil to comment 
10:00	Basic instruction continues
12:00	Review of students casting techniques
13:00	Lunch
14:00	More casting
16:00	Progress review
17:00	Evening cast off – with leads - against tape to assess progress

Sunday August 10th
08:00	Check-in
08:30	Long range rig design and assembly including knot tying
10:00	Review and discussion of casting progress
11:00	Casting session
13:00	Lunch
14:00	Afternoon cast off – with leads - against tape to assess progress
17:00	Open forum including individual coaching and the answering of student questions

The primary casting style will be on the ground. This is the basis for ALL surf casting styles and you must be proficient before progressing to swinging the lead.

The student progress will determine our areas of concentration. Some people may want to stick with ground casting while other may want to try swinging the lead. We are prepared to handle both types of students. At the start of each day, students will help shape the actual schedule for that day. Once you understand the technology of long range fishing and casting you will continue to improve for the rest of your life. This is a rare opportunity to receive direct long range fishing and casting instruction of three times World Champion Neil MacKellow (Blackbeard). Neil has coached over 4000 students around the World.

ONLY FEW SLOTS REMAIN-REGISTRATION IS ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVED BASIS.

I hope to see you there.

Click here for complete details and to view video highlights of our previous clinic.


----------

